# How old should a puppy be before we can give her Carrot?



## Natasha.Lexi

Morning all

I have been reading on here that some of you guys give your dogs carrots and they are good for teething pups. How old to you think a pup should be befire you let them have carrots?

Natasha


----------



## Spaniel mad

I have started giving my 14 week old pups carrots already

They are on Nature diet which has biggish bits of carrot in so they are already used to it


----------



## bucksmum

Hi, i give my litters carrots as natural chews when they are about 5 to 6 weeks old.They go mad for them


----------



## Natasha.Lexi

Thanks, so my pup Lexi is 7 weeks so should be find to leave one for her to chew when i leave her on her own then. i was going to hide treats for her but as she is such a greedy puppy i know she would find then and scoff them in minutes, at least with a carrot it is better for her and will hopefullly keep her amused for a lot longer 

Natasha


----------



## Spaniel mad

Natasha.Lexi said:


> Thanks, so my pup Lexi is 7 weeks so should be find to leave one for her to chew when i leave her on her own then. i was going to hide treats for her but as she is such a greedy puppy i know she would find then and scoff them in minutes, at least with a carrot it is better for her and will hopefullly keep her amused for a lot longer
> 
> Natasha


I wouldnt leave her alone with one

Might just be mine but when they get to the end they get abit carried and sometimes try and swallow the last big bit


----------



## bucksmum

Yes she'll be fine.We also use frozen banana(unpeeled ) and raw bones.
Sorry ,meant peeled banana.


----------



## Emraa

Bella has carrots and loves them, she is 5 months, I always keep an eye on her with the last bit as she tries to swallow it whole!


----------



## bev145

Meeka enjoyed carrots,apples and pears from about 12 weeks old. She loves them,
Would agree though with everyone though, keep your eye on her as mine do tend to swallow the last bit.


----------



## Jacqueline Cornes

Thanks for the input everyone


----------

